# where should i start?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey everyone ive been screen printing for a while and would like to get into embroidery. i would like to know whats needed to get started? 

i was looking at the pr600, is that recommended please give me inputs on your equiptment.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I've seen good reviews about the brother PR600. I started with the Tajima Neo machine more than 3 years ago. It's a single head machine, and I had another 4 and 6 head tajima machines after that. Just last week, I bought another Tajima Neo, and this new version is also very good. Some forum members also loke their SWFs, and BARUDANs. My advice is to get a good industrial single head machine, and then include a digitizing software so that you can learn embroidery and digitizing at the same time. You can outsource your digitizing at the early stages but it will really help your business if you can learn to do it well by yourself.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You could start by selling embroidery and contracting it out. When you build up enough revenue, you can then purchase a machine. I know there are alot of people doing this. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi! I have an Emroidery Pro by Baby Lock , which is very similar to the Brother PR600. I have been using mine almost constantly for about 6 monthes now and it has never given me any troubles. I like the fact that I don't have to change threads all the time and programing is very user friendly.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, I read somewhere that its got an automatic threader function, sounds cool!


----------



## BordaTek (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Byron,
I read your comments on Neo Tajima, I am planning to start a embroidery and I'm not sure what single head machine i should buy, could you please give advise ? is tajima a very good machine?, could you please says pros and cons on this model. Thank you!!


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

There are 3 classes of embroidery machines ..... home, intermediate and commercial. Choosing a machine will depend on your particular needs, expectations and budget. 

If the plan is to add embroidery to an existing screen printing business, the "home" machine will not fit your needs and can be eliminated now.

An intermediate machine can offer many of the same features [multi-needle, cap frames, etc.] found in a commercial machine but these machines do have limitations. An intermediate is not built to withstand high production usage and because of their smaller physical size, stitching some large bulky items [bags, heavy jackets, etc.] can be difficult or impossible.

Intermediate machines worth checking out are the Brother PR-600 / BabyLock Embroidery Professional [basically the same machines] and the Happy Voyager. Less impressive in my opinion are the Melco EP4 / Janome MB4. 

Commercial machines are designed and built to work in a high production environment. With proper cleaning, servicing and maintenance, a good commercial machine will give many years service with little or no down time. They also offer the largest hoop options in both size and type which can be an advantage to a embroidery business.

Look at commercial machines from Tajima, Brother, Happy, Barudan, ZSK, Toyota, SWF and Melco. These are companies which have a proven track record. 

When choosing a machine, make dealer after sales service every bit important as the machine itself. As an embroidery business, you need to know that the dealer will be there with service and parts should the need arise because a down machine makes you no money.

It is also important to know that you do not have to purchase the embroidery software that the machine dealer sells. You are free to choose virtually any software you feel comfortable with .... so put as much time and effort in to researching software as you do machines.

Bob


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

BordaTek said:


> Hi Byron,
> I read your comments on Neo Tajima, I am planning to start a embroidery and I'm not sure what single head machine i should buy, could you please give advise ? is tajima a very good machine?, could you please says pros and cons on this model. Thank you!!





I am not Byron but we have a Tajima Neo which we bought new 6 years ago and it has performed flawlessly. Other than regular cleaning and lubrication, we have done nothing to the machine.

If you are interested in the Neo, you may also wish to check out the Toyota ESP 9100 because other than some cosmetic plastic and software, they are the same machine.

The downside to Toyota is that their dealer / tech network is not as extensive as that of Tajima .... so depending on where you live, Toyota may or may not be a good choice.

You may also want to join the Tajima group

TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group

or Toyota group

toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB

Bob


----------

